# Breeding Electric blue ahli and albino red shoulder peacock



## Kevinthecichlidlover (May 30, 2010)

I have a female and wild caught male electric blue ahli and he is about 8 in how big wil the female be before they will mate she is about 4 inches i need babies 
I also have a male albino red shoulder peacock wild caught does anyone know where i can get a female because i need more practice at sripping fry and i want some babies


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

you have a wilc caught albino red shoulder peacock? hmmm i think yoiu should buy a lotto ticket!


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

shaguars7 said:


> you have a wilc caught albino red shoulder peacock? hmmm i think yoiu should buy a lotto ticket!


seriously


----------



## Kevinthecichlidlover (May 30, 2010)

Why are they rare and do you want to buy him anyone i paid $50 for him and he is about 6 in he is beautiful and ,y other quesion how big will the female ahli be when she starts breeding a need babies ASAP and a female alnino reds shoulder peacock if anyone know where one is or has one let me know :thumb:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Kevinthecichlidlover*
shaguars is joking with you... see, there are no wild caught albino peacocks.
Unfortunately, you were probably swindled out of more money than was fair. $50 for a fish that often sells for $10 to $30 is dishonest if it was done so with the "wild caught" label.


----------



## magic_cichlid (Jun 30, 2003)

To answer your question, your female should be ready now. They often start breeding at just over 3", but by 4" she should be good to go. Just give it time and it'll happen. How long have you had them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you buy these fish from the same source?


----------



## Kevinthecichlidlover (May 30, 2010)

Well my male wild caught ahli breathtaking i have had him about 3 months and the female about 4 months but the female is about 2 inches smaller and i got one from somewhere in africa on a website for $60 way worth it and the female from a local breed.

I got the Male albino red shoulder from a breeder here were i live  i wanna cry but he is still a beautiful fish i still need a female


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

yes Kevin i am sorry for making light of the situation i did not know you were for real about the albino. the ahlis should be ready to breed 100% so only in time you will see. you are making it sound like the female ahli is not wildcaught, so you should get more females for that male you have. You ordered the single male from a website in africa? 
If you cant find an albino red shoulder you could get some regular reds shoulder females...some would be albino and some not. Do what you want i suppose.


----------



## Kevinthecichlidlover (May 30, 2010)

The female is not wild caught but the ahli male i got from a breeder that saw him online and went to africa caught some other and they still had him in the lake and were bringing him up in stages and would the females i get have to be wild caught to :-?

And the female red shoulder what could i find them under red shoulder female peacocks and i can put up a pic of my male


----------



## Kevinthecichlidlover (May 30, 2010)

I still have the questions above ^ and where could i find some FOSSOROCHROMIS ROSTRATUS 
withut buying online

(mod edit: live links to online sales are not permitted. Thank you)


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

no the females for the ahli would not have to be wildcaught..that is not why the female you have will not breed with the male you have. If you are looking for some female red shoulder peacocks you can look online from a breeder or online fishstore...or you can look for someone local who has them or local hobbyist. I do not know where laramie is or even how big wyoming is, so i dont know how much of a cichlid hobby there is there. the rostratus unless you have a 6ft tank you should not get...they get enormous seriously. I think what you should do is just get more females for both of the 2 species you have and get one more species to add not knowing the size of your tank though i do not know how many fish to suggest.


----------

